# Разное > Курилка >  Тема закрыта

## Геннадий

Насколько я понимаю, в курилке можно обсуждать любые темы. И личные взгляды или мировоззрения админов вроде бы как должны оставаться нейтральными к темам. Так по крайней мере работают все форумы. 

Когда у вас и у вашего оппонента разные точки зрения, это еще не означает, что вы правы, а он(а) - нет. Это лишь означает, что у вас разные точки зрения. 

Здесь же по-видимому работает драгая схема: про мертвого либо хорошо, либо ничего. 

Так или нет? Как долго проживет этот топик?

----------


## An-Z

> Насколько я понимаю, в курилке можно обсуждать любые темы. И личные взгляды или мировоззрения админов вроде бы как должны оставаться нейтральными к темам. Так по крайней мере работают все форумы.


Можно, но не нарушающие правил форума. Админы следят за соблюдением правил установленных на форуме, к нарушению правил, которые должны соблюдаться и в курилке, админы не могут быть нейтральными. Как работают ВСЕ остальные форумы лично мне глубоко фиолетово...





> Так или нет? Как долго проживет этот топик?


Это эксперимент ради эксперимента?

----------


## FLOGGER

На мой взгляд, тему с "Бураном" закрыли зря: вопрос больной. Геннадию, который живет, по-моему, в Канаде, может, и все равно что там с "Бураном", а вот нам не все равно. Повлиять на его судьбу, как и на судьбу других "Буранов", мы, конечно, не сможем. Но почему бы не высказаться? Вот что пишут об этом "Буране" на сайте http://buran.ru/htm/news.htm#vor  Пишут, я думаю, люди не безразличные.
 Втянусь немного в эту тему-тему истории, авиа(о других говорить не буду, не знаю)памятниках. Вспомните, сколько самолетов уничтожили только в Москве-на ВДНХ, в аэропортах и др. А ТУ-144, по-моему, спасли чудом потому что стали писать письма заслуженные люди, общественность какая-то авиационная. Да и восстановили-то его благодаря амерам. А сейчас с гордостью показывают. Хотя, может, это гордость тех, кто его спас. Заслуженная гордость!
  А Ходынка!? Несмываемый позор московских властей! Сколько они брехали про какой-то национальный музей?! А кто-то ведь верил! Сколько уникальных машин там погублено! И *НИКТО*, ни одно ведомство не пожелало озаботиться судьбой уникальных экспонатов! Всем было насрать! А так ли много уж денег нужно было бы для сохранения выставки? Думаю, что разворовано было в сотни или тысячи раз больше.  Было бы желание-всё могли бы сделать, но его не было, нет и уже не будет. Вот в этом я и вижу истинное отношение к нашей истории.

----------


## OKA

> Мимо кассы. 
>  На форуме мне не скучно, у меня больше 4600 сообщений, а "воспитывать" вас мне действительно скучно. И мой пост не к вам, а к таким как вы, они уже "отметились" тут. Уродующим русский язык. Не зря один профессор назвал нынешнее состояние общения на  русском языке "клоачным". А полуграмотным грамотность всегда претила, это известно.


Профессора "поняли и простили"))




> ..Всем было насрать!  ..


" За версту видно матерого лингвиста."  :Biggrin: 


" В английском языке мата нет" :




https://thequestion.ru/questions/171...liiskom-yazyke

Вообще-то есть разговорный язык, есть литературные формы, официальные, технические, слэнговые , диалекты и т.д. 

О , ужас, есть даже ненормативная лексика и тексты.

Если же в рамках живого общения, используются те или иные варианты, не запрещённые правилами форума, то почему бы и нет))

----------


## OKA

> На мой взгляд,.. Всем было насрать! А..





> А заголовок-то поправить слабО? Или не важно?


Оба-на  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Все талантливые давно уже в денежных отраслях. А самые талантливые уже свалили.
> https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/457710


Поаккуратнее с подобными заявлениями.
Можно уличить вас в отсутствии таланта... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Ещё один "талант" от экономики :

"..По словам бывшего экономиста коммерческого банка, а ныне президента Литвы, каждый евро вложенный в армию приносит десятикратную прибыль. .."  ))

https://m.lt.sputniknews.ru/columnis...bile_return=no

----------


## Avia M

> каждый евро вложенный в армию приносит десятикратную прибыль. .."  ))


Это он о работе в банке вспомнил... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Поаккуратнее с подобными заявлениями.
> Можно уличить вас в отсутствии таланта...


Уличите, я не спорю.
Я никогда не считал себя каким-то талантом в своём деле. Попиз..Ить да. Это я могу...))

----------


## OKA

https://lt.sputniknews.ru/Lithuania/...ontent=8195481

----------


## OKA

> Как только въезжаешь в Польшу, сразу становится понятно, кто "богатые", а кто "бедные". Асфальтовые дороги в полях, новые автобаны, ухоженные деревни. Если они могут сделать блестящие, идеально чистые сортиры в самой польской глуши, то что им стоит купить ф-16 и даже Ф-35, и содержать их в чистоте и целости. Это все на ментальном уровне ...
> 
> Вы в 90-х там не были. Тем более Польша сидит пока на мощных подачках от Евросоюза. И последняя истерика связана как раз с тем что халява имеет тенденцию заканчиватся. От слова вообще.


Автобаны, как давно всем известно, строил т.Сталин, для летающих автострадных танков  :Biggrin: 




Автор стихов Алёна . ))



https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/12573554.html


Ой, понарозжигаютьЪ пра сартирыЪ-та ))

Про это ещё Есенин писАл сотню лет тому как))

Любимец правительства / / Независимая газета

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

> Уличите, я не спорю.


Спорите конечно.




> Я никогда не считал себя каким-то талантом в своём деле.


Почему? Проблема где?




> Попиз..Ить да. Это я могу...))


И плеваться еще...))




> Я тоже могу заблуждаться.


Не верю! :Smile: 




> Истина как всегда, где-то посередине.


Полагаю, в Америке?

----------


## Red307

> Спорите конечно.
> 
> 
> 
> Почему? Проблема где?
> 
> 
> 
> И плеваться еще...))
> ...


Теперь до 30го числа можно дискутировать...))

----------


## Avia M

> Теперь до 30го числа можно дискутировать...))


Для этого не помешает "оживить сайтик"... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Для этого не помешает "оживить сайтик"...


Пойти в реестр Миг-29 пофлудить

----------


## Red307

> Зачем всю страну? Как показывает опыт Сейлмоделса, достаточно вычистить всего пару десятков человек и все возвращается в нужное русло...На Скейле я так поступил в 14-15м годах и все отлично...Но здесь, я не имею таких полномочий, как на собственном сайте...


Читал старые диалоги. Там реально больные люди, которые искренне ненавидели друг друга. Земеля какой-то, и его "друзья" вообще красавцы. Готовы глотки друг другу перегрызть из-за каких-то растворителей и красок.
Таких точно надо изолировать.

----------


## Avia M

> А если не успеют, то что?


В Китае полагают, что Су-57 положит конец господству ВВС США. Так считают журналисты издания Sohu. Они отмечают, что российский истребитель вместе с ударным беспилотником могут стать сильнейшими в мире. И это поможет закончить эру лидерства американских истребителей.

https://piter.tv/event/V_Kitae_polag...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

> по мерками 21го века, мрак.


60 лет назад, когда советский народ отмечал Первомай, в небе над Уралом произошел эпизод, который до сих пор считается одним из самых громких международных скандалов времен холодной войны. Ракетой был сбит высотный самолет-разведчик Lockheed U-2, пилотируемый летчиком США Фрэнсисом Гэри Пауэрсом. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8366353...ev.warfiles.ru

"Мрака" на планете и в 21-м предостаточно. Главное пользоваться умело. У вас явно не получается... :Biggrin:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8366353...ev.warfiles.ru


Хорошая статейка, познавательная.
С интересом узнал, что оказывается ст. л-т С.И.Сафонов и к-н  Б.Г.Айвазян служили в 365 иап.

1 мая 1960 г. в советском воздушном пространстве произошел инцидент. Американский лётчик к-н Ф.Г.Пауэрс на U-2C (б/н 56-6693) выполнял разведывательный полёт от афганской границы в сторону Свердловска, где и был сбит комплексом С-75. Из-за неразберихи и отсутствии должным образом организованного взаимодействия ракетчики 57-й зрбр (п. Березовский, г. Свердловск) 20 кПВО (г. Пермь) 4 ОА ПВО (г. Свердловск) обстреляли пару своих истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-19П (ведущий к-н Б.Г.Айвазян, ведомый ст. л-т С.И.Сафронов) 764 иап (д. Б.Савино, г. Пермь) 87 иад (д. Б.Савино, г. Пермь) 20 кПВО (г. Пермь) 4 ОА ПВО (г. Свердловск). МиГ-19П (бортовой № 15) С.И.Сафронова был сбит, лётчик погиб. Место падения самолёта - окраина г. Дегтярска Свердловской обл. Как ни прискорбно, но первый «девятнадцатый» уничтожили свои. В перехвате также участвовал лётчик к-н И.А.Ментюков, случайно оказавшийся в Кольцово (г. Свердловск). Он перегонял Т-3 (Су-9) с новосибирского завода в Барановичи и был без вооружения и высотного костюма. Из-за ошибок наведения Ментюков промахнулся по U-2 и сел по остатку топлива. Ст. л-т С.И.Сафронов похоронен на Егошихинском кладбище в Перми.

----------


## Avia M

> подневольные, неопытные, беззащитные... Не жалко?  И это в мирное время...


Туристы из Татарстана, прибывшие в Россию в ночь на среду вывозным рейсом "Анталья — Уфа", вернулись в свой регион и помещены в обсерватор. Об этом рассказала руководитель пресс-службы президента Татарстана Лилия Галимова, сообщает "Интерфакс".
"Прибывших рейсом Анталья — Уфа 14 человек (жители республики) привезли в Татарстан и разместили на обсервацию в санаторий "Ливадия". Сегодня будет забор анализов и медицинский осмотр", — уточнила она.
По словам Галимовой, в воскресенье, в "Ливадии" уже разместили 16 человек, прибывших с острова Пхукет (Таиланд).

По сценарию, обсерватор...

----------


## Avia M

> Не послушали тебя. Не "приняли правильное решение"


Смешной ты!
Приняли правильное решение, из вариантов.

----------


## OKA

> ... даже гайку на самолёте закрутить и тут политика ..


Это к доктору)) 

"... В Союзе эта политика для меня начиналась и заканчивалась на политинформации или когда в туалете газету "Правда" разворачивал. Остальное время на аэродроме... ". 

Где же струи литературного керосина, льющиеся потоками воспоминаний о времени, проведённом на аэродроме? 

В приведённой цитате четыре слова про отдалённое отношение к авиации, остальное, про политинформацию, сортир, газету  :Biggrin: 

Аэродром жил насыщенной боевой и учебной жизнью, видимо)) 

"... Мне эти гайки сейчас нах и не нужны, так как я уже на втором десятке этим не занимаюсь, а с техникой рядом на аэродроме не стоял (в смысле по своим служебным обязанностям, а не просто на шоу типа Макс) так наверно с начала 2000-х.. " - с этого и надо было начинать)) 

Эх, не услышать забористых рассказов про " запах свежего напалма по утрам"  :Biggrin: 

Ну, или хотя бы про рутинную службу на вверенном участке обороны страны))

----------


## Avia M

> Зачем там только дети с автоматами, не пойму.


https://ashukino24.ru/education/ashu...yunarmiya.html




> Почетным караулом называется отделение юнармейского отряда школы, в задачи которого входит несение караульной службы, выполнение церемониальных и протокольных действий, несение «Вахты памяти».

----------


## Avia M

> Форумная шавка вылезла потявкать))


Пушкин А. С.  :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

… О, ранее просто не увидел пост, который ко мне адресован, чтобы ответить... Сейчас с радостью наверстаю! 




> "... В Союзе эта политика для меня начиналась и заканчивалась на политинформации или когда в туалете газету "Правда" разворачивал. Остальное время на аэродроме... ".


А для чего вы на аэродроме находились как-нибудь задумывались или просто тупо гайки крутили, а может пожрать в техничке и потом сладко посрать с "Правдой" в руке? 
А может всё же делали свой вклад в защиту своей Родины? А? Продолжали славные традиции героев-авиаторов?
Или просто как вот Белка и Стрелка, которые бездумно в космос слетали и своим собачьим мозгом так не поняли что делали?
Меня вот реально развлекают такие примитивные ответы, особенно когда вкручивают художественный образ про то как в туалете газету "Правда" разворачивали... Это наглядно показывает уровень мышления человека. 




> Где же струи литературного керосина, льющиеся потоками воспоминаний о времени, проведённом на аэродроме? 
> В приведённой цитате четыре слова про отдалённое отношение к авиации, остальное, про политинформацию, сортир, газету 
> Аэродром жил насыщенной боевой и учебной жизнью, видимо))


О чём речь? СтрУи типа вашей про газету "Правда" в туалете или какие ещё? Поразмышлять про близкое к вам о мягкости газет Правда или Известия? Может про Белку и Стрелку?
Или может просто в ответ процитировать ваши же слова: "Это к доктору!" ?




> "... Мне эти гайки сейчас нах и не нужны, так как я уже на втором десятке этим не занимаюсь, а с техникой рядом на аэродроме не стоял (в смысле по своим служебным обязанностям, а не просто на шоу типа Макс) так наверно с начала 2000-х.. " - с этого и надо было начинать)) 
> Эх, не услышать забористых рассказов про " запах свежего напалма по утрам"
> Ну, или хотя бы про рутинную службу на вверенном участке обороны страны))


А что не так?
Мне реально эти гайки нах не нужны. Я на аэродроме после училища поработал года три и дальше по карьере пошёл, как нормальный перспективный инженер. Так сказать, из под техники на свежем воздухе - в кабинет на руководителя. Дальше академия... А дальше так и было по выше сказанному мной тексту про второй десяток и Макс. 
Или надо было мазутой всю жизнь, героически так, чтобы потом на пенсии в старость в звании старлея в отставке сидеть с утра до вечера на авиафоруме и обсуждать затяжку гаек!? Даже улыбнуло! Ну я же не с мозгом Шарикова!
Я действительно этим не интересуюсь, в смысле гаечным обсуждением, или тем более своими забористыми профессиональными знаниями, чтобы изливать непонятно кому. Это прошлая жизнь! Такая же прошлая жизнь как учёба в школе. Я на "Одноклассниках" тоже не сижу, чтобы не обсуждать как тут "гайки", а там "школьную программу"...

Для меня вообще странно профессионалу сидеть не на своём рабочем месте и показывать свой профессионализм, а в Интернете и непонятно с кем "делиться опытом". Вы бы ещё тут переходящий вымпел вручали Передовику за то, что опытом делится! Тем более тут сидят конкретные враги на ставке, типа Чарли Шина, которые уже давно себя расшифровали, но которые продолжают выполнять заказ ЦРУ, явно провоцируют, пользуют разные приёмы, унижают и прям даже требуют раскрыть всю информацию которой человек обладает и получил на практике. Для чего? Я просто ржу, что он сидит у себя на кухне и прям весь не торопясь записывает, чтобы потом перед сном почитать и получить приятное удовольствие лично для себя.  

Мне что сейчас интересно - так это политика. Причина простая - мне сейчас её отовсюду навязывают. От этого не спрятаться. С телека, с реклам, с агиток-баннеров..., с речей в Госдуме, в речах президента Путина, который даже вот сегодня выдал очередное обращение к народу с кучей политики. Мне её навязывают органы законодательной власти, потому как даже увольняясь из рядов Армии я вынужден был изучить их законы, чтобы истребовать от этой власти все мне положенное. А это - политика. Мне её навязывают органы исполнительной власти, когда требуют разного рода надевание масок, кодов просто выйти из подъезда своего дома...  Политика...
Так дело в том, что можно бездумно хавать всю чушь, а другое дело  - мозгом осознавать реальность. Для этого человек - высшее создание природы наделённое мозгом для осмысления, понимания, выбора и наличия своей точки зрения на все происходящие вокруг процессы. Вот нормальный человек должен иметь свою точку зрения на политику, определиться на какой стороне быть и банально отделять ложь от правды - зная эту правду.

А вам интересна реальность или просто не осилите и рукой махнули?

Вот и сейчас - настойчиво требуют идти голосовать за поправки в Конституцию. Можно включить Белку и Стрелку и тупо посмотреть в бюллетень, как некоторые смотрели в "Правду", и радостно отправить этот пользованный бюллетень как отправляли в урну рядом с унитазом эту самую газету центрального органа ЦК КППС... А можно понимать реальность - за что не только голосуешь, а вообще нах ты туда туда идёшь на этот избирательный участок!

Так что на данном политическом этапе мне ближе всё же замполит с его политинформацией и газета "Правда"... Касаемо Авиации, то это как в песне поётся, перефразируя про девушек - потом. Авиация, в том качестве что сейчас для меня, никуда от пенсионера не убежит. Да и не интересна она уже. Её технический уровень как был советских 80-х годов так и остался. Придёшь на Макс или на Кубинку в ЦП, а там туже технику, как старый забор, просто новой краской выкрасили...  И чё, *лять обсуждать!? Эти старые вёдра гаек!? 

Доходчиво объяснил? Кому что на данном политическом этапе не ясно?

----------


## OKA

> … Так что на данном политическом этапе мне ближе всё же замполит с его политинформацией и газета "Правда"... Касаемо Авиации, то это как в песне поётся, перефразируя про девушек - потом. Авиация, в том качестве что сейчас для меня, никуда от пенсионера не убежит. Да и не интересна она уже./


Бывает  :Biggrin: 

С этого и надо было начинать  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> А в чём именно состоят реалии, если не секрет? ))


https://youtu.be/Lj_yYDRKqng

----------


## OKA

> Не понял!? Сформулируйте внятно свою претензию. 
> Тут вы делаете цитирование информации из моего поста из новостной ленты РИА Новости о "Главном противнике", что инициатива по военному сдерживанию России финансируется конгрессом США на протяжении последних пяти лет, что предусматривает увеличение присутствия американских военнослужащих в Восточной Европе на ротационной основе - непосредственно уже у самой границе России, а не на отдалённых базах в глубине Европы... В США у власти Республиканская партия и её представитель Трамп. Эта партия, как любая другая в США ведёт агрессивную политику против России. Вы об этом? Или речь идёт о правящей либерально-консервативной партии в России - Единая Россия, во главе с главным либералом Путиным - у которых рубль в говно и Ленин с галошами виноваты, а он с его правящей партией не при делах в состоянии дел в стране?
> В любом случае истина в том - что вся внешняя, внутренняя политика, в частности как и космос, авиация - всё зависят от отношении к этому всему партии и правительства. Такова реальность. Без воли политического руководства не было и не будет авиации, космоса, твёрдой национальной валюты, национальной независимой промышленности и честной социальной пенсии старикам, как и честного возраста выхода на пенсию своим гражданам. Поэтому, изначально пути и возможности реального развития авиации-космоса начинаются из обсуждения и понимания политики от политиков у власти, у которых это всё либо в пустословии 30 лет и продолжается, либо в конкретных плодотворных делах.    
> 
> Ваше непонимание этого элементарного - это скорее всего от того, что как ранее вы признались, что в молодости вместо читки газет, вы пользовались ими только в туалете. Вот и результат! Уверен, что при таком раскладе у людей, пользующихся газетами с умными статьями не по назначению, что если бы их задница имела доступ в интернет - она была более политически подкована и образована в комментах там, чем её носители и даже понимала - для чего всё таки её носители крутят(ли) гайки на военных самолётах на аэродроме...




Дададад))

Про газетку и сортир- это  из вашего же поста про  ваши охрененные впечатления о доблестной службе на аэродроме  :Biggrin: 

Словоблудствуйте сколько хотите, главное в штаб не суйтесь))

----------


## OKA

> Кстати, пересмотрел это видео и не понял главного. 
> 
> *Для чего российский офицер полез в политику!? Нарисоваться на американском Ютубе перед патриотами!?* 
> 
> Меня вот тут пытаются упрекнуть, что мол у меня одна политика на форуме. Я объяснил доходчиво, что политика сейчас везде. Вот и пример на этом видео. Российский военный не бездумно "гайки крутит", а вник конкретно в истоки и первопричины. Как бы правильно и политически подковано сделал упрёк американцу.
> Но дело в том, что вник то он вник, но мозга не хватило... Какого хрена на видео российский военнослужащий полез в политику! Его какое дело, что он в Сирии "приглашён", а американцы нет!? По-факту его дело исполнять приказы, а не дискутировать с военными других стран о политике! Американские военнослужащие - исполняют приказ своего командования и выполняют боевую задачу там, где им приказали. Так же и этот российский вояка. Так чё ты в политику то лезешь и американцу политинформацию читаешь!? Они что, тут же из Сирии уйдут!?
> 
> Все эти действия, вернее даже - банальный идиотизм, от отсутствия мозга. Для чего перекрывать дороги американцам? Есть приказ их задерживать? Нет и уверен, что никто из даже высшего руководства России такой приказ не отдаст. Тем более никто не отдаст приказ, который должен был быть отдан - в соответствии с пролонгированным Путиным Договором заключённым ещё СССР и Сирией по военной помощи, в случай открытой агрессии против Сирии, то есть на открытые боевые действия против агрессора (НАТО и США). 
> Для чего этот весь этот цирк!?
> ...


С борцунами и шизиками вести диалог занятие малоперспективное)) 

Под прикрытием антифашистской и псевдопатриотической риторики, постоянно, чуть не в каждом посте, которые один сабж метко обозвал "портянками", льётся потоками сознания антигосударственная пропаганда)) 

Ну недоволен сабж президентом, он же Главком, ну пусть ему письма пишет, или в Спортлото, например   :Biggrin: 

Есть ещё специальные борцунские форумы,  может там даже оплачивают печеньками) ) 

Всё будет хорошо))

В"королевстве датском"проблем выше крыши, особенно за крайние лет35. 

Но змагарство и майданство, как и пр. белог-ство - это путь к окончательному развалу гос-ва, в угоду "коллективному западу". 
У капитализма нет эффективных методов самоочищения, отсюда все его пороки и коррупция всех мастей и видов. 
А все эти" протесты", дирижируются и подогреваются из за бугра и местечковыми "полезными идиотами") На деле вся эта движуха ведёт к госпереворотам. 
А так-то да, можно касками молотить по асфальту, как шахтёры в 90-е. Где теперь те шахтёры)) 

.

----------


## Avia M

> Тактический приём,  для роста цифровых показателей))


Возможно. Но какие преференции дает рост числа...? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Возможно. Но какие преференции дает рост числа...?


А х. з.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> С борцунами и шизиками вести диалог занятие малоперспективное)) 
> 
> Под прикрытием антифашистской и псевдопатриотической риторики, постоянно, чуть не в каждом посте, которые один сабж метко обозвал "портянками", льётся потоками сознания антигосударственная пропаганда)) 
> 
> Ну недоволен сабж президентом, он же Главком, ну пусть ему письма пишет, или в Спортлото, например  
> 
> Есть ещё специальные борцунские форумы,  может там даже оплачивают печеньками) ) 
> 
> Всё будет хорошо))
> ...


Много банального пустословия и совершенно нет факта.
Если у некоторых сабжей, к примеру даже явно оплачиваемых печеньками Госдепа, есть конкретная критика бездарности, коррупции, нарушения прав человека-гражданина и полнейшего беззакония - то попытка скрывать или затыкать ПРАВДУ уже само по себе является идиотизмом. Тут правду надо признавать и не путём затыкания-отравления людей бороться, а исправлять ситуацию с этой самой бездарностью, коррупцией, нарушением законности и полнейшим провалом своей внутренней и внешней политики.

Узколобым и необразованным, надо подучиться или разобраться со своим комплексом упоротости и начать различать антигосударственную пропаганду, которая по сути является распространением информации против государства, которая у нас по-закону и не запрещена, тем более если она не фейковая, а запрещены какие-либо призывы, что уже и подпадает под статью экстримизм - и различать предоставленное человеку конституционное право свободно высказывать своё частное мнение и критику в отношении государства. 
Человек может вполне законно и это его право защищено законом - находиться в оппозиционной власти организации, как вот легально зарегистрированной "Справедливая Россия". Которая открыто и законно критикует власть за её бездарность и вредительство России и её народу, то есть законно ведёт пропаганду (распостранение информации) критикующую власть и государство созданное этой властью. Можно почитать их инфу везде в открытых источниках. При этом глупо сразу врать о том, что все оппозиционеры на печеньках Госдепа. В России огромное число зрелых людей, родившихся в СССР, получивших достойное образование и объективно видящие реальности сегодняшнего огрызка и честно об этом открыто говорят, имея своё мнение и защищённое законом это право реализуют. 

И тут - http://www.constitution.ru/10003000/10003000-4.htm
Вот тут -   http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...bbeb9ddef7c3f/

Улыбает фееричное клише про "дирижируются из-за бугра". Неужели прям всех оппозиционеров к этой власти в России проплачивает Госдеп!? Ржудаже! Так можно ответить, что все либерастное движение в России дирижируется из-за стен Кремля, где находится самый главный либерал, который сам в этом признаётся и его пресслужба об этом вещает. Тут по ссылке - https://youtu.be/HrVU6ekskRg
Кстати, всё либеральное движение и либеральная пропаганда проплачивается Газпромом. Можете сами это проверить. Газпром это корпорация с государственным влиянием, которая содержит за свой счёт Газпром-медиа, который содержит не только центральные госканалы СМИ, но к примеру и даже убыточное "Эхо Москвы", которая прям на прямой с "Дождём"... Вот зайдите на официальный сайт Газпрома или как это "нашего национального достояния" и убедитесь - https://www.gazprom-media.com/ru/company/show?id=22

Так же узколобым и недоучкам надо бы разобраться в терминах как "антифашистский" и "псевдопатриотический" и в частности понять элементарное, что официально вешать в Ленинграде памятную доску союзнику и другу Гитлера, как и ставить памятники по России воевавшим на стороне Гитлера предателям, с участием на этих мероприятиях высших государственных чиновников от власти и кадровых военнослужащих с генералами  МО РФ - это не только логически, исторически, но и по существующему закону как-то не вяжется с антифашизмом... А? Разве не так? Или "это другое"!?
Так же как и подменять реальные символы великого Дня Победы советского народа, народа - светского атеистического государства, в Великой Отечественной войне на разного рода символы с именем вымышленных религиозных персонажей и символы не имеющих к этому событию никакого отношения. Это похоже на "псевдопатриотизм" или это "другое"!?

Обвинять пустотрёпом и уже смешными для всех клише про "печеньки-майданство" с разбавлением на умняка словами типа ""антифашист" или "псевдопатриотизм" - глупо. Даже  по-делу, самим ввинченным, проблемам  антифашизма и псевдопатриотизма - самому сказать то нечего! Так? Или не так? Походу - так... *Это уже либо упоротая кремлеботофилия какая-то, либо проплаченная Газпромом либерастия.*

----------


## OKA

> Много банального пустословия... .узколобым и недоучкам..  ]


Многабукафф))  Ниасилить  :Biggrin: 

Отстань ужо, пустобрёх))  А то придёт лесник и всех разгонит)) 

Сказано было ранее- словоблудствуй и дальше, только в штаб не суйся))

----------


## Let_nab

> Многабукафф))  Ниасилить 
> 
> Отстань ужо, пустобрёх))  А то придёт лесник и всех разгонит)) 
> 
> Сказано было ранее- словоблудствуй и дальше, только в штаб не суйся))


Да, я понимаю что силы хватает только пару гаек крутануть, да скопипастить пачками какую-то чушь! А по факту с аргументом ответить, оппонировать с фактом, даже не говорю про иметь и сформулировать своё мнение по проблеме - тут уже никак... А я вот и скопипастить, и оппонировать, и сформулировать мнение по проблемке могу.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> Да, я понимаю что силы хватает только пару гаек крутануть, да скопипастить пачками какую-то чушь! А по факту с аргументом ответить, оппонировать с фактом, даже не говорю про иметь и сформулировать своё мнение по проблеме - тут уже никак... А я вот и скопипастить, и оппонировать, и сформулировать мнение по проблемке могу.


Где оппонент? 

Провокатор детектед  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> 


Да и вообще, кто-то имеет желание вести светские и не очень беседы с сабжем " Let_nab" - "но зачем, Холмс?" )) 

Флаг в руки, конечно, но и так всё очевидно)) 

Достаточно глянуть, кто просматривал профиль- сплошные боты и т. п.))




> В Курилку переезжаем.


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

Это очередная провокация по отношению к форуму, например))

----------


## Avia M

> Толковые обзоры Анна-Ньюс даёт.


Не только.




> Я утверждаю, что за этим преступлением стоит Путин. Моя работа сейчас — оставаться парнем, который не боится.


https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ne...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Что за очередная конспирологическая теория? Кто здесь под несколькими никами пишет, да еще и за госдеповские деньги и в турецких интересах? Что-то мне подсказывает, что за вас говорит излишек алкоголя. Ибо например я, не понял ничего...


Там у кого-то "осень наступила.. ",  во всех смыслах  :Biggrin:  Может моск дал забродивший сок..

----------


## OKA

> Что ж вы так все близко к сердцу принимаете? Понятное дело издания не закроются, раз есть круг почитателей...
> "Сайтик" кстати чем не угодил?


Может обчитался и обгляделся всякими зулейхами?  :Biggrin: 

Иначе зачем каждым постом добавлять коричневой субстанции на форуме  :Cool: 

Раньше сабж писал, что в "святые 90-е" любил послушать известную радиостанцию  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

Ну... приятно же когда обсуждают. Теперь это вроде как "хайп" называется. Всего-то полстрочки черкнёшь, и уже сразу страдая одышкой и обливаясь потом бегут, и обсуждают и обсуждают, и писят и писят... Ну хотя бы не зря денежки из бюджета сосут (по чуть-чуть совсем конечно, много-то уж не дадут им). А то обленились совсем.

----------


## OKA

Но вообще забавно- зайти на форум, пожалиться, какой он плохой и малопосещаемый и  что-нибудь вякнуть в стиле оппов)) 

Чего проще - завести сайт с форумом имени великого себя, и реализовывать  там чудесные свои видения мира в целом, и авиации, в частности)) 

Народу придёт тьма, и посещаемость будет великая  :Biggrin: 

Или нет  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

Конечно забавно. Забавно наблюдать как оба друг друга лайкают. Оба два. Сначала тот этого лайкнет, потом этот того. Потом отдохнут, музычку послушают (сплошной уголовный блатняк, и это на Эр-Форсе...) и снова друг друга лайкают. А сайтик-то нормальный был до 2013 года, пока здесь вертухайская вонь не появилась. Вполне себе даже ничего, самый что ни на есть сайт.

----------


## OKA

> вертухайская вонь .


 Матёрого лингвиста, как известно, за версту видать  :Biggrin: 

Каков жаргонец, однако))

"Сатрапы! " :Biggrin: 

И даже хуже- цепные псы кгававага режЫма  :Biggrin: 

Идиотам не понять" всю  глубину наших глубин"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

И где тока набрался таких слов? На каких сайтах? Я таких и не слышал ни разу. Всё культурно было тут когда-то (до появления вертухайской вони в 2013 году). И стройки моделей были, и статьи, и обзоры литературы, а с вертухаем и музычка уголовная появилась, ну и народ весь рассосался куда-то.

----------


## OKA

> И где тока набрался таких слов? На каких сайтах? Я....


Пустое. Отстань))

----------


## Avia M

> пока здесь вертухайская вонь не появилась.


Повторяетесь.

https://youtu.be/48ULn5o9mMw

----------


## Avia M

> Сайт МО РФ официальный источник же.


А ТАСС, источник неофициальный разве?  А пресс-служба округа?

----------


## Fencer

> А ТАСС, источник неофициальный разве?  А пресс-служба округа?


В дополнение.

----------


## OKA

> OKA, какая мерзость.


" Бурундук", что, например?))

----------


## Avia M

> Зачем?....


https://youtu.be/RvdaCwvj-7g

----------


## читатель

> Но вообще забавно- зайти на форум, пожалиться, какой он плохой и малопосещаемый и  что-нибудь вякнуть в стиле оппов)) 
> 
> Чего проще - завести сайт с форумом имени великого себя, и реализовывать  там чудесные свои видения мира в целом, и авиации, в частности)) 
> 
> Народу придёт тьма, и посещаемость будет великая 
> 
> Или нет


никакая тьма не придет. форумы умирают как класс.

----------


## OKA

> никакая тьма не придет. форумы умирают как класс.


Вряд ли ))

----------


## читатель

> Вряд ли ))


Форумов слишком много. Дробятся и умирают. У вас или на похожем был список форумов с похожей тематикой. Довольно большой список. Прохожу, почти по всем ссылкам - страница не найдена.

И у вас мало пользователей

----------


## Avia M

> А ДОСААФ летал на МИ-6?


И в космос.

Центральный дом авиации и космонавтики ДОСААФ России

----------


## Avia M

> Я просто ржу от глубины вашей мысли!


Продолжайте это делать и дальше! :Wink:  Коли невнимательно читаете.

----------


## Avia M

> Ты первый начал.


Овации. Занавес.

----------


## Avia M

> Странно, на мой взгляд, видеть памятник самолету, которого практически не было. Как мне казалось раньше, памятники ставят чему-то или кому-то, что (или кто) оставил какой-то след в истории чего-либо. А здесь... Конечно, здорово, что сохранили один экземпляр в хорошем состоянии. Вообще, по-моему, в Таганроге молодцы: и 21БИС они хорошо восстановили, нормально выглядит. Не как 21ПФМ №54 в Кубинке. Там, наверное, скоро начнут акварельными красками красить
> P.S. Не в обиду уважаемому Fencer'у, конечно, мой пост.


Странно-здорово-*молодцы*.  :Smile: 

Акварельными. 

К Форуму планируется обновить, все заинтересованные товарищи могут принять участие. Теория и практика...

----------


## Avia M

> Просто у них отношение к человеческой жизни другое.


Самому не смешно?

----------


## Red307

> Самому не смешно?


Я прям так и представляю, как в бундесвере мобилизованного за неделю обучили как забивать патроны в магазин, где снимать автомат с предохранителя и отправили на войну. Типа, если не убьют, сам научишься. 

И ещё список выдали - купить самому себе берцы, бронежилет, разгрузку.  

Вот это смешно.

----------


## Avia M

> Я прям так и представляю, как в бундесвере


Случаем не ты в красном, на снимке? :Smile:

----------

